# educate me on component set prices



## corgicoupe (Mar 18, 2016)

I've been looking at several vendor sites and see prices from $20 to $35, depending on plating, primarily. What I don't understand is what one gets when the price jumps to the $50 to $100 range. I see nothing about higher quality nibs or anything special.

In fact, why is so little said about the source of the nibs? I have made abut 10 fountain pens since I began this new hobby about 6 weeks ago, 80% Kojent and 20% Jr Gent II. Alol have had very smooth writing quality. Tech support at CA USA told me that they source their nibs from Dayacom, but I've read that some question this. Roy at Classic nib offers Bock, but no one else names their nibs. Why not? 

An afterthought question: Will the Edison nibs sold by Goleta fit any of the component sets?


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 19, 2016)

There can be some differences in the quality of the components, as well as the detail and styling. Some are quite elaborate.

As far as I know, Dayacom gets there nibs from Yowo, but not necesarily the top of the line nibs. I find the quality to be a little hit and miss, but over all pretty good.

Meister Nibs is Edison Pen Co. That is where I get my nibs, they are sourced from Jowo in Germany. He carries a wide selection of widths, platings and engravings. I use these as upgrades for my kit pens. While these nibs may come from the same manufacturer as the Dayacom nibs, they are not the same quality. These are much better and mor consistant.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 19, 2016)

Nibs from Dayacom kits are the exact same #12 nibs you will find from any Jowo supplier. The only difference is the stamp on the nib. 

The higher kits pricing structure is the same as the lower kits. The difference is in the trim and manufacturing cost involved.  The tooling requirements for those kits are higher which includes molds for the fancy trim and the like.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 19, 2016)

THere are 4 suppliers of Nibs that are the most used by us as pen makers, they are not the only ones but the most commonly used.

Roy at Classic Nibs for Bock,  -classicnib.com
Brian at Meisternibs for Jowo -meisternibs.com
 Richard Greenwald  For Schmidt.- Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs
Exotic Blanks also Has Heritance brand nibs and feeds. -exoticblanks.com

THere are other sellers depending on where you live in the world, there is a guy in spain that sells Jowo brand nibs as well.

Other brands-
You can buy Esterbrook from Esterbrook Fountain Pen Nibs
Visconte - http://www.theonlinepencompany.com/fountain-pen-nibs/visconti-nibs.html
Pelikan *Pelikan Fountain Pen Nibs


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 19, 2016)

darrin1200 said:


> There can be some differences in the quality of the components, as well as the detail and styling. Some are quite elaborate.
> 
> As far as I know, Dayacom gets there nibs from Yowo, but not necesarily the top of the line nibs. I find the quality to be a little hit and miss, but over all pretty good.
> 
> Meister Nibs is Edison Pen Co. That is where I get my nibs, they are sourced from Jowo in Germany. He carries a wide selection of widths, platings and engravings. I use these as upgrades for my kit pens. While these nibs may come from the same manufacturer as the Dayacom nibs, they are not the same quality. These are much better and mor consistant.



Are you suggesting that it is wise to replace the nib on all pens you turn that are purchased from the major suppliers? Or do you test each assembled pen and replace if necessary? I ask because I will make a small batch for my son-in-law to give to select clients. They will be Jr gents 2 from CSUSA or Koren from woodcraft.


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 19, 2016)

edstreet said:


> Nibs from Dayacom kits are the exact same #12 nibs you will find from any Jowo supplier. The only difference is the stamp on the nib.
> 
> The higher kits pricing structure is the same as the lower kits. The difference is in the trim and manufacturing cost involved.  The tooling requirements for those kits are higher which includes molds for the fancy trim and the like.



What is a #12 nib? I've never seen this designation. Are you suggesting  that if CSUSA says they are sourcing from Dayacom,  then the nib will be of the same quality as the nibs from Edison or Goulet?

I can understand price differential arising from plating costs, and some for more complex trim, but I have difficulty seeing what could raise the price to the $100 range, when nothing is mentioned about nib quality.


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 19, 2016)

mredburn said:


> THere are 4 suppliers of Nibs that are the most used by us as pen makers, they are not the only ones but the most commonly used.
> 
> Roy at Classic Nibs for Bock,  -classicnib.com
> Brian at Meisternibs for Jowo -meisternibs.com
> ...



Are you implying by "nibs that are most used by us as pen makers", that you make a practice of upgrading the nibs supplied? Or are you speaking as a maker of "kit less pens"?

The mention of Esterbrook, Visconti, and Pelikan nibs is interesting. Will any of these fit any kit pens?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 19, 2016)

I dont make many kit pens at all. I cant speak as to upgrading kits. These are the sources that those of us that make kitless pens use. I do not know of any of the latter nibs that will fit kit pens.


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 19, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> darrin1200 said:
> 
> 
> > There can be some differences in the quality of the components, as well as the detail and styling. Some are quite elaborate.
> ...



Generaly, I test and polish the nibs on any kit style pens I do. I change it, if it I can't get it to write smoothly. I also change it if the client wants a different size nib. I find that the kit nibs, regardless of what documentation says, vary between a fine to medium. The Jowo's come X-fine up to 1.4 italic. All of my custom pens get a Jowo.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> I've been looking at several vendor sites and see prices from $20 to $35, depending on plating, primarily. What I don't understand is what one gets when the price jumps to the $50 to $100 range. I see nothing about higher quality nibs or anything special.
> 
> In fact, why is so little said about the source of the nibs? I have made abut 10 fountain pens since I began this new hobby about 6 weeks ago, 80% Kojent and 20% Jr Gent II. Alol have had very smooth writing quality. Tech support at CA USA told me that they source their nibs from Dayacom, but I've read that some question this. Roy at Classic nib offers Bock, but no one else names their nibs. Why not?
> 
> An afterthought question: Will the Edison nibs sold by Goleta fit any of the component sets?


 First. The price of most pen kits is determined by the wholesale source be it $20 or $120. The cost of the nib to the wholesaler is figured in the price of their kits (few make their own nibs).

Second, They don't name their nibs - UNLESS - they are using an expensive (expensive is relative) nib. Because unless it is an expensive name brand no one will care.

Third, many, if not most. buyers of fountain pens have written very little with fountain pens and are not experts.  They may very well not notice a difference in writing quality between a high priced and low priced nib.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 19, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> What is a #12 nib? I've never seen this designation. Are you suggesting  that if CSUSA says they are sourcing from Dayacom,  then the nib will be of the same quality as the nibs from Edison or Goulet?  I can understand price differential arising from plating costs, and some for more complex trim, but I have difficulty seeing what could raise the price to the $100 range, when nothing is mentioned about nib quality.



A #6 nib is really a #12 nib. Just like kit #5 nibs are really #5.5 nibs. 

Dayacom nibs are purchased, by Dayacom, directly from Jowo in very large bulk orders. They come from the same factory, same workers, same metal, same treatment, processing and handling as Edison and Goulet and Heritance. The only difference is the logo stamp,  or in Goulet's case, laser engraving and that to done by Jowo. I have details on this in the past on this forum. 

There are nibs that would cost you $100 but they are gold plated. 10-18 kt gold. 

As for changing nibs in little question must be ask what kit,what is the current nib quality and condition. What is needed and what aesthetic look is desired.  Only then can your answer the question 'does it need to be replaced' 

The $100 range kits net you higher end machine processes. It make the fancy frill with heavy detail and lots of it will net you $100 easily.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2016)

edstreet said:


> corgicoupe said:
> 
> 
> > What is a #12 nib? I've never seen this designation. Are you suggesting  that if CSUSA says they are sourcing from Dayacom,  then the nib will be of the same quality as the nibs from Edison or Goulet?  I can understand price differential arising from plating costs, and some for more complex trim, but I have difficulty seeing what could raise the price to the $100 range, when nothing is mentioned about nib quality.
> ...


I'm not 100% sure Ed but doesn't Jowo make nibs that are low priced as well as their really good ones?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Smitty, as I was told by Otto Bock back 4 years ago, Jowo and Bock do not make lower end nibs, they both are high end nib manufactures only, they do manufacture private label nibs but refuse to make lower quality nibs. Their business plans has always been to cater to the better manufactures of fountain pens as both make nibs for most of the higher end pen manufacturers. Some of the pen manufacturers use both Jowo and Bock on different lines they sell.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

The first reason to change the nib on any o the Dayacom component sets is not because the nib is inferior but because of the stamping on the nib "DAYACOM" as most fountain pen aficionados recognize that as a kit pen and as a less than desirable pen and nib, even though the nib is the same as all Jowo 5 or 6 MM medium point nib. The second reason is the point as all Dayacom nibs are medium and the third is to private label your pens.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 22, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Smitty, as I was told by Otto Bock back 4 years ago, Jowo and Bock do not make lower end nibs, they both are high end nib manufactures only, they do manufacture private label nibs but refuse to make lower quality nibs. Their business plans has always been to cater to the better manufactures of fountain pens as both make nibs for most of the higher end pen manufacturers. Some of the pen manufacturers use both Jowo and Bock on different lines they sell.


Nevertheless they do make nibs that are priced worlds apart. I have seen Jowo nibs for $15.00 and others for $150


----------

